# Woman peircing kittens to sell on Ebay!!!



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Woman 'tried to sell pierced gothic kittens' - Telegraph

WTF made her think this was a good idea??! Unbelievable heartless c**

I wasnt aware animals could be sold on Ebay either!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I thought that was an old story maybe she's just being tried now. You can't sell animals on ebay apart from as food I think. But they're cool gothic kittens with those piercings . It's a horrific thing to do though


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

This woman illustrates why the more people i meet the better i like animals 

i knew you couldnt do it in the UK, but im glad you cant sell animals on Ebay in other countries either, seems a bit mad to me


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I agree with that personally but people that don't own animals tend to think you're a little strange.

I can understand selling crickets or whatever for live feeding but I can't understand why someone would buy a puppy or something off an auction site. They allow it in China apparently for dogs and cats


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

> EXCERPT -
> Miss Crawford was charged after police and humane officers searched her home in December 2008.


it just took this long to get to court...


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thats why I thought it was an old story I can't believe how long it took


----------



## lucy barker (May 21, 2008)

omg hope she gets locked away , although how the hell do you pierce a kitten?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

thats disgusting!


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

I would like to pierce her somewhere !!!


----------



## fleurtess (Feb 3, 2010)

I know what I would like to do to her but it wouldn't be legal but it would be good, she needs locking up for good. Those poor kittens :crying:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Miss Kyle, who posed as a potential buyer, said she was told that one of the kittens had ripped out a piercing and Miss Crawford was waiting for the wound to heal before she pierced it again.

just sick....


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i`ll tell her what the difference between piercing humans and kittens is......humans do it on the own bloody accord not by force!!!!!

i can`t believe anyone would even consider this or want to own a pierced cat, it`s not natural!


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Thats disgusting, so wrong. Poor kittens.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

that is horrible. People are really too cruel to animals 



Nicky10 said:


> I thought that was an old story maybe she's just being tried now. You can't sell animals on ebay apart from as food I think. But they're cool gothic kittens with those piercings . It's a horrific thing to do though


a bit off topic, but you can sell snails as pets, but they are postable on next day delivery


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I thought the snails went through the food bit. Not sure what you feed snails to but anyway


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

didnt think they did?

maybe they do 

it was about 2 years ago i was looking when i was trying to sell them, but im not sure!


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

So disgusting! Animals don't know how to speak even though they do not like what the owners did to them.


----------

